# Broadheads



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

My go-to head is the Rage 2-Blade...


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

*broadheads?*

I shoot either Sonic Pro or Thunderheads...


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Sonic Pro 100 grains


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Thunderheads...they get the job done 4 sure!!!!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I like my Rocky mountain premiers but if i had to switch i would shoot thunderheads they are pretty close to the premiers.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

magnus stingers on my carbon arrows and zwickeys on my homemade arrows. thinking about getting some of the legendary wensel woodsmans though...


----------



## Ribowhunter89 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm shooting the 100 gr slick trick broadheads. I cant believe how they shoot just like my field points.


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

#1hunter123 said:


> I shoot either Sonic Pro or Thunderheads...


Or magnus stingers


----------



## tradhunter (Mar 13, 2006)

i have killed 2 foxes with the same stinger buzzcut within the last week and still no damage (to the head:tongue: ) the broadhead that is just resharpen them and your good to go


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am shooting slick trick standards and g5 strikers.


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

Innerloc 3 blade 75 grain.


----------



## JoeZoo (Oct 22, 2006)

Rocket Sidewinder Expandables- 1 1/2" cutting diameter. Looks like a machete went through... And they offer the most consistency when shooting- within a few inches- Muzzy's were the worst for me- 8-10" off in whatever direction they decided to go- no pattern...

If you all haven't seen this yet, it's a great review/test of a bunch of broadheads to see which flew best, most consistently, and even how much each broadhead weighed compared to the other ones in the pack they came in- a LOT of interesting info in there about my new broadheads, and those that I used to hunt with all the time before reading it!

BROADHEAD TEST


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

NAP NITRONS. THey are a great little head!


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

3 blade muzzy 100gr... best out there


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i shoot 100 grain slick tricks and sonics shoot like my field tips


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

G5 Monetic


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

100 grain thunderheads


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

i shoot the slick tricks too. Think they work pretty good.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

modocks are a hard hitting head and they fly awsome


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

i shoot muzzy 75 grain i got them flyin awsome


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Tight Point Broadheads!*


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*G5s*

I shoot the g5 Montecs and they always shoot true but I might go to some Rage 3-blade expandables.


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2006)

I shoot magnus stingers.



Houston Jennings


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Montecs


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*i need some*

i need some broadheads!if any of you have some and u want 2 sell them email me at

[email protected]
thanks,
Ethan:thumbs_up


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

Sonics


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I have been using the G5 Strikers but I have also been wanting to try some GrimReapers


----------

